# Poulan Chainsaws



## LoneStar (May 23, 2012)

At an estate sale the other day, I found a bunch of chainsaws in the guys shop. They werent marked, so I asked how much and the lady said she would make me a deal on the lot if I wanted them all.
So, I bought 4 Poulans and a McCulloch.
The McCulloch is broken, looks like it was dropped and the case/handle broke.
Ended up with 2 Poulan 2150's a Poulan 3400 and Poulan Micro thats missing the bar.
I havent started them, but this guys equipment was kept up well and the chains are still oily so I assume they run.
I'm thinking of keeping the 3400 and the micro. They'll be used for clearing brush at the deer lease and for cutting the occasional bigger tree or processing bigger pieces of wood for the shop. The micro would be nice and light for clearing brush.
On the other hand, I'm thinking of keeping the 2150's just because parts will be the same.
Any thoughts ? I'll probably sell two of them, and give away the Mculloch.


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2012)

That 3400 is a good saw is it a countervibe? I think they all were. Man that is a little beast of a saw. Some say it was the best saw of its class for the time. it was a professional grade not the cheap consumer grade made by Poulan now. Still a worthy saw to take into the woods. Don't know what you paid for all the saws but that one alone is probably worth what you paid. 

Do a muffler mod on it, tune it up, and unless you cut real big wood it's all the saw you'll ever need. Good find they are not easy to find anymore in decent shape. 




BTW what model is the Mac? They made some really great saws too. Heavy, like the 3400 but some of the larger Macs are still in demand to collectors but also some old timers who still cut and think nothing but a MAc can be taken into the woods.


----------



## LoneStar (May 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Man that is a little beast of a saw. Some say it was the best saw of its class for the time.



Awesome to hear that, thanks Kevin!
I paid $40 for the 5 of them 

I'll post a pic of them later, they're all in the storage room now.
Need to get some gas and oil and fire them up.


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Man that is a little beast of a saw. Some say it was the best saw of its class for the time.
> ...



Yeah you can't even buy a decent bar for $40 today. You ought to be arrested! 

I assume they've been sitting a long time? If so don't start them until you replace the old fuel with fresh. Also get some enzyme treatment for today's anemic cornfed fuels. I use StarTron but there's others out there you can get one from your local small engine shop. Those older macs and poulans run even worse on these weak and ethanol enhanced fules than do the newer ones. Clean the air filters or replace and put in a new plug unless it looks like it was changed right before storage. 

They may not even start right now if they've been stored a real long time because the needle & seat and some of the diaphrams in the carb may be gummed up. Don't get discouraged a good small engine shop can put a kit in the carb and get it running like new. Make sure you take it to a reputable shop and to find one of those ask one of the local landscaping companies that you see all the time in your neighborhood. Ask the owner if he's around most of the landscaping employees in your neck of the woods don't speak English but even if the owner is hispanic he will sabe Inglés. 

Some of the real big landscaping companies do it all in house but most don't and they know what shops are good and which ones to avoid. You prolly knew all this anyway. :i_dunno:


----------



## LoneStar (May 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> You prolly knew all this anyway. :i_dunno:



No, I need to learn all of this. 
The gentleman passed away a year ago and his wife is just now liquidating the estate. He was a general contractor for 40 year and looked like he dabbled in a bit of everything, at least he had the tools do about anything somebody would pay to have done 
Everything in the shop was well used but well taken care of.
The gas tanks are all bone dry, dont know if he stored them this way or they all were just empty. Havent checked the filters, but I'll do that first.
I was planning to put 93 octane mixed 50:1, I'll try to pick up some Startron too. Should I add a stabilizer too, or does StarTron cover that ?


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > You prolly knew all this anyway. :i_dunno:
> ...




They may be good to go then. If they were stored dry (probably were based on his description and gas won't evaporate from a sealed tank in only one year) I'd fill them and pull the cord. 

personal preference on the mix but I run 40:1 for my modded saws but you can read endless arguments for 32/40/50 to 1 all day. Many of the older saws from the 60's required as much lubrication as 25:1 so you better be careful. You should find an owners manual for those older saws and run the mix they reccomend. You could burn those saws up running 50:1 unless that's what the man. says.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


I agree with what Kevin has said here, In my older saws I run 40:1, also and use a good quality oil from the power equipment shop, not the cheap crap you buy by the quart at the gas station. I had an older mac 1010 that ran 20:1, That saw got stolen and was my very favorite saw of the all, had a points and condenser ignition, loud as hell! and had gobs of torque, was a heavy saw, all metal, Just lay it on the log and pull the trigger and watch the chips fly. Like kevin said, new poulans and macs are junk. They are what those of us in the power equipment biz call disposable, buy em n run em till they break, throw em away and buy another one. Can't wait to see the pics of your score


----------



## LoneStar (May 24, 2012)

I havent had the time to fire em up, but heres what $40 will buy you in Alvarado Texas 

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/saw002.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/saw003.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/saw004.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/saw005.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/saw006.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/saw001.jpg


----------

